# A Small Joke



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Once upon a time there lived a King.
The King had a beautiful daughter, the PRINCESS. But there was a problem. Everything the Princess touched melted!!

No matter what.... Metal, Wood, Stone, anything she touched would melt.

Because of this, men were afraid of her. Nobody would dare marry her.

The King despaired. What could he do to help his daughter?

He consulted his Wizards and Magicians. One Wizard told the King, 'If your daughter touches just one thing that does not melt in her hands, she will be cured.'

The King was overjoyed and came up with a plan, next day, he held a competition. Any man that could bring his daughter an object that would not melt would marry her and inherit the Kings wealth.


Three young Prince's took up the challenge.


The First brought a sword of the finest steel.


But alas, when the Princess touched it, it melted, and the Prince went away sadly.



The Second Prince brought Diamonds.


He thought, Diamonds are the toughest hardest substance in the world and would not melt. But alas, once the Princess touched them, they melted. He too was sent away disappointed.


The Third Prince approached. He told the Princess, 'Put your hand in my pocket and feel what is in there.'

The Princess did as she was told, though she turned very red.



She felt something hard. She held it in her hand. And it did not melt!!!

The King was overjoyed. Everybody in the Kingdom was overjoyed. And the Third Prince married the princess and they both lived Happily Ever After.


Question: What was in the Prince's Pocket??
(Scroll down for the answer)
>
>
>
>
>
>


M&M's of course.... They melt in your mouth, not in your hands!!

What were you thinking??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi sysinfo

You are a little teaser you are .... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
a Malteaser.... 

in the UK they were the ones that melted in your mouth not your hand :roll:

but I licked the joke :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Har Har :rightfighter5:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


I should have said that joke was a Treet.... 

the chocolates that melt in your mouth, not in your hand! 

(now called Minstrels)


Boom boom .......................... 

sorry I was having a Basil Brush moment just then :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Now I AM getting worried :redhotevil: 

A little girl went into a pet shop and asked "Excuthe me, do you haf 
Any widdle wabbits?".








The shop keeper's heart melted. He got down on his knees so that he 
Was on her level and said "Do you want a widdle white wabbit or a 
Thoft, fuffy bwack wabbit? Or maybe one like that widdle bwown one 
Over there?".






The little girl blushed, rocked on her heels, put her hands on her 
Knees, leaned forward and whispered.......














"I don't wealy fink my pyfon gives a f**k".


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

8O


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

spykal said:


> 8O


YOU 8O ?


----------

